# Which electric fillet knife?



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I am thinking about getting an electric fillet knife. What brand do you recommend, and why? 110 or 12 volt??
Primarily for walleye.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I have used an electric, years ago. I want to say it was a Mr. Twister brand that a friend had and insisted that I use since he just bought it, and since I work with food I was tasked with cleaning duties after a night on the river. It worked, but felt awkward.

Not to shoot you down, but I think you might be better off using a standard fillet knife. For walleye, a shorter blade should work just fine. Not as awkward as an electric since there is no cord to deal with and the vibrating gets in the way of a finer cut. Plus traditional knives are easier to clean.

The last dozen or so 'Eyes I have cleaned have been done with a Swiss Army Knife. I have a couple of "Angler" models, one Wenger and a newer Victorinox that have scalers as well as main blades long enough to make good fillets. I have cut some nice salmon fillets at camp using an SAK, but again I work in the food biz and used that by choice if not for the "Tough Guy Factor", lol.

The knife skills you will gain from using traditional knives will carry over into other tasks, but if you want to go electric, go for it and have fun with it...


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Do a search on the detroit river lake erie forum section, lots of info there. As always it come down to what YOU like/prefer. I use elec and standard fillet knifes, just depends on how many fish I have to clean and if there is electricity. I haven't used a 12v that worked all that well compared to the 110. If I'm cleaning alot of fish over 8 lbs I can get thru them easier with the elec than regular fillet knife, but I have arthris in my hands. Smaller walleye I can zip thru them with the regular fillet knife. 
Also I have at least 4 different sharpners for my knifes, if your going to go regular fillet knife, I'd suggest you learn how to sharpen knives as it will make a big difference. 
This guy can really go thru em. Hope this helps
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyoK7-8zf8I&feature=related"]How to Fillet a Walleye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks guys. I have been cutting fish for about 35 years, have several knives and sharpeners to go with them. Just looking to try the electrics.
And thanks for the video link, that was quite impressive!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Like others have said I've never seen a 12v that lasts very long. I still find I can clean faster with a regular knife. Just depends on your preference. I've seen many electric knives jam with scales or flesh also. Never happens with a rapala or forschner.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I purchased an electric American Angler (110 volt) and have been very pleased with it. I can clean fish much faster with it and with less effort - the caveat being that I probably didn't keep my regular fillet knives as sharp as I should have.

I don't know of anyone that can sharpen the serrated blades of the electric so when they get dull you would have to buy new blades.

I would buy one again in a heart beat.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I have got a Hamilton Electric fillet knife from Wal-Mart, Target, ect. I cant remember but it works great. I use it for all size fish. I payed $20 for it compaired to the Rapala or Mr.Twister. I feel you are just paying for the name on the box. I got it in the area where the kitchen stuff is at. I wouldn't worry about it being made by a fishing company. Mine has cleaned hundreds of fish from perch to Walleye and is still like brand new.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Looking like I might try the $12 chepo from a box store. That will give me a good feel with low cost. I am sure my rapalas and forchners will not be retired. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

If you can wait for around turkey day, Meijers usually puts them on sale for $9.99. Buy 3 and you won't need one for a long time. I bought 6 last time and ended up giving them out to friends that need one. I can sharpen my elec. blades, some of the knife sharpners have round diamond sharpners in the handle, it's not quick, but it can be done. But for $10 I usually just get a new elec and forget it.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ive had my rapala 110v electric knife for 5 years and still going strong. My guess would be well over a thousand fish have met the blades with no issues.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Where the electric come into problems is like at the walleye for warriors or back when it was a 10 fish limit and I was the cleaning 40 fish, and big fish at that, after 35 to 50 fish it gets hot, time to switch to another handle or switch to a regular fillet knife. If you fillet alot of big girls, the blades dull semi quickly with those bigger bones.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

kingfishcam said:


> Looking like I might try the $12 chepo from a box store. That will give me a good feel with low cost. I am sure my rapalas and forchners will not be retired.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Do that. I just bought a new bread cutter a couple years ago to replace the one that is as old as me i got from my dad (23 years). They work just as good if not better than the name brand and are much much cheaper. Dime and dozen but yet last years and years. win win


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

110 Rapala. Since I bought one, I swear I'll never clean a limit of perch with a manual knife again (if I can help it!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Bought a nice lookin black n decker for 12 bucks.
Just need a few walleye to test it on now.
Bring on Friday......

Thanks for all the replays guys.!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I picked up an American Angler last spring. It is 12 volt. It handled 30 fish a few times last year, but was needing charge at that point for sure. As long as I remember to charge it, it really speeds things up when lots of fish are in the cooler. If I have 10 or less, a good fillet knife gets the nod. I am pretty fast with a standard knife, but once I got the hang of the electric, it isn't even a fair race. The 110's are nice in that they always are at full power, I am just not a fan of standing around on wet concrete or grass with extension cords laying around. Always a trade off.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

For the record, the $12 black and decker works very well on walleye!

Thanks to all that made suggestions.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Rapala was broke when I opened it. Filet knife was not sharpened either. Mr. Twister works okay for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I also use the cheaper bread knife, i replace the blades with rapala blades right away. I get one season out if the blades and on my fourth year with the knife. Highly recommend it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

kingfishcam said:


> For the record, the $12 black and decker works very well on walleye!
> 
> Thanks to all that made suggestions.
> 
> ...


Yessir, been using mine for years. Has great flexibility as well and can shave the belly meat off smallish perch

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had a Rapala cordless for several years. I know several people slam them but I've been quite happy with mine. You have to keep in mind that the batteries will not last forever just as with a Dewalt drill or any other cordless tool. Also If you haven't used it for about a month you have to recharge the batteries before you use it. Still I am quite happy with it. It goes through heavy rib bones easily. With the small blades I can do 40-50 perch on one battery. I had a Mister Twister 110v at one time and the cord always seemed to be in the way.


----------

